# 5DII Used for Secret Disney Movie



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

I read about this a few months back, but this is a good story about the movie and how they filmed without Disney's permission:
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/01/showbiz/escape-from-tomorrow/?iref=obinsite


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi mackguyver.
Interesting article, my guess is Disney will not sue yet, they will wait for the box office figures and then get as much as they can of that target number!
I wonder how many people will be told to stop filming their holiday movies now?
Good promotion for Canon though.

Cheers Graham


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 5, 2013)

tree sap? oh my... and why weren't they looking at dailies? that was a lazy mistake to not take the time to check.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi mackguyver.
> Interesting article, my guess is Disney will not sue yet, they will wait for the box office figures and then get as much as they can of that target number!
> I wonder how many people will be told to stop filming their holiday movies now?
> Good promotion for Canon though.
> ...


I don't think they'll sue at all - see the "Streissand effect" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect, and I too wonder about the effect on the rest of us who are just trying to take photos of our friends and family. I haven't seen the movie, but having worked at DisneyWorld a very long time ago, I'm really surprised they were able to evade the security.



jdramirez said:


> tree sap? oh my... and why weren't they looking at dailies? that was a lazy mistake to not take the time to check.


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2013)

Disney...unmasked.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi mackguyver.
I think you may have missed my point. I think Disney will wait it out to see if it makes it big in the box office, if it does they will go for a piece of the pie, if it just fades quietly away they will avoid the streisand effect and leave it be. I believe you are correct that they won't act immediately.

I also thought how come they didn't see a black blob on the screen during filming bearing in mind you are always looking at the image from the sensor not through the optical viewfinder! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Disney...unmasked.


I don't know if that's funny or just disturbing, but it's definitely hilarious!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi mackguyver.
> I think you may have missed my point. I think Disney will wait it out to see if it makes it big in the box office, if it does they will go for a piece of the pie, if it just fades quietly away they will avoid the streisand effect and leave it be. I believe you are correct that they won't act immediately.
> 
> I also thought how come they didn't see a black blob on the screen during filming bearing in mind you are always looking at the image from the sensor not through the optical viewfinder!
> ...


I understand and I guess I had heard that it wasn't such a great movie so I was kind of discounting the blockbuster idea...and I'm guessing they weren't using the LCD, either, to keep a low profile, but you'd think they would at least review the footage!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi mackguyver.
Sorry I didn't realise that it was already fading in to obscurity. How the hell do you film a movie without looking at a screen of some description, stick a UWA lens on and not have any close up framing! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Graham,

I just watched the trailer (ESCAPE FROM TOMORROW Official Trailer) and it looks like a lot of it is shot with tighter framing, so I'm not sure how they did it. Gotta love YouTube, it defaulted to 144p 

Mack


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd probably give it a watch if it were on IFC... but I wouldn't seek it out.


----------



## Khufu (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm mostly curious about the auto-levelling audio recorders they've used and how they managed to get usable dialogue from them... I'd love to get hold of a tiny non-levelling recorder but the best I've found is the not-so-tiny zoom H1, any suggestions from anyone else? Are there maybe apps for it these days? I have an iPod Touch 5 - I'll have to look into this!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Khufu.
While I was looking for a stereo mic for my 7D I visited a store that had Rode mics, including a unit that plugs straight in the bottom of an apple device, they have an app for it, I don't know if it has manual level control, but the actual mic bit looked really good. Kinda wish I'd gone that way instead of on camera, it just seemed more complicated at the time, but I almost always have my phone with me and the iPhone mic is much smaller than the dslr mic.

Cheers Graham.



Khufu said:


> I'm mostly curious about the auto-levelling audio recorders they've used and how they managed to get usable dialogue from them... I'd love to get hold of a tiny non-levelling recorder but the best I've found is the not-so-tiny zoom H1, any suggestions from anyone else? Are there maybe apps for it these days? I have an iPod Touch 5 - I'll have to look into this!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 14, 2013)

And it's playing in LA next week. Awesome! Hopefully it lives up to it's hype. Either way, it's an incredible piece of guerrilla film making.


----------

